# What do you guys think about this build?



## Matrix17 (Feb 24, 2007)

I came into some more money.
about 2,000. Im about to run with this one.  Just wanted to know what you guys think.

EVGA 122-CK-NF68-AR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188009
$249.99

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115003
$314.00

8800 GTX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133187

RAM 1x2 GB (get 2)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098
$339.98

Thermaltake W0106RU Complies with ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V version 700W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817153039
$169.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140
$89.99

LIAN LI PC-61 USB Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112025
$109.99

Total: $1821.99


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 24, 2007)

1st of all, i'm jeallous.....LOL
2nd if ur getting all that, pls do get a more 'rich' looking case, other components are w00t.


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 24, 2007)

What kinda Case?  I'm not really into all the crazy raver lights on cases these days.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 24, 2007)

actually although its ugly , its KickAzz as its aluminum and will help lots in heat dissipationGood choice!


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldn't 2 gigs of ram be ok?

I could spend the rest on a good Lcd monitor.


----------



## Chewy (Feb 25, 2007)

2 gigs is all you will need for now..if you into overclocking (easy stuff) you should get some more expencive ram maybe.

 For sure get a nicer looking case;P li-lain make alot of nice ones, pricy but nice.  
if you cant find one in your price range i can help u look if u want.

Edit: you could check out the thermaltake amour junior $114 or if you want somthing real nice get a coolmaster stacker $244
heres some amazing ram for the price.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/CustratingReview.asp?item=N82E16820231114


----------



## buffbiff21 (Feb 26, 2007)

Chewy said:


> 2 gigs is all you will need for now..if you into overclocking (easy stuff) you should get some more expencive ram maybe.



QFT. 

Also, that case is NOT ugly! You need to see it in person and trust me it is sexy. 

The only thing I would recommend is a different PSU. 

This

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817703008

or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817256007


----------



## niko084 (Feb 26, 2007)

Lian Li is THE PIMP STUFF!! 

PS- Thats the same exact case I'm buying for my new build.
I am ordering the case tomorrow probably.

I agree on the psu though... I have read tons of very negative reviews on thermaltake psus.
Plus that psu only have 460 watts on the 12volt...

But if you wanted to stay in the same price range...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817256006
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817139002

I did about ohhh 10-12 hours of constant straight through psu reading and studying to figure out what worked and why... Without reading articles from PSU companies.

I don't know about this  PC Power & Cooling company...
But the other one he posted there I can definitely agree with.


----------



## buffbiff21 (Feb 26, 2007)

^ PSU heaven: 

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 26, 2007)

ok final build I guess before I order tomorrow 

EVGA 122-CK-NF68-AR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188009
$249.99
3 Business Day Shipping $7.32

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115003
$314.00
Free 3 Business Day Shipping

PNY VCG8800XXPB GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 

Video Card 
549.99
3 Business Day Shipping $6.41

RAM 1x2 GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098
169.99
3 Business Day Shipping $4.99

 SILVERSTONE SST-ST75ZF ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V 750W SLI Certified Power 

Supply 90 - 264 V OCP,OVP,SCP,NLO 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817256006
179.99
3 Business Day Shipping $9.43


 Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 

320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
$89.99
Free 3 Business Day Shipping

LIAN LI PC-61 USB Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112025
$109.99
3 Business Day Shipping $15.99

total= 1618.09


Now I need an O.S
I think I will stick with XP to avoid vista's shenanigans.

Anyone know a place cheaper than newegg  that I should purchase an O.S from.
Also that PSU is huge , Should I change my case ?


----------



## buffbiff21 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good PSU choice, but

Get better RAM: 

here: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231065

Trust me, it will aid in OCing. 

And yes, stick with WinXP for now. 

Other than that, perfect


----------



## Carcenomy (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice choices, I would love a videocard like that but unfortunately my cashflow doesn't permit. As for the OS, I dualboot Vista and XP, it runs Vista smoothly and tidily... I'm using it now. Your setup would be even nicer with that 8800GTX. But for overall usefulness XP is a better choice at this point.

And the case? A little bland for my tastes, but it'll be light and have pretty decent cooling... great for LAN work


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 26, 2007)

btw matrix17, i didn't say the case 'sucks', but for keeping those Powerful components, i'd go for a rich looking case, for showing POWER


----------



## Chewy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah I can agree that thats not a bad case at all, I just wish it had 120 mm fans in the front and rear.

 I may get the Pc-61 Plus (rev2 of this case) when I send back my current case for a refund since the case manufacturer hasent sent the replacement hd led and thermal probe to the vendor. Nicx own they told me to just send my case back for a refund.  donno how much that would cost though..


----------



## devinXkillyou (Feb 26, 2007)

i wish i could just "come into" 2000 bucks..


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 26, 2007)

crap newegg doesn't have my case anymore. !!
What kinda case would you guys recommend I house this monster in.

I'm hoping I don't run into stuff like the case being to small for everything.
Im currently checking out xoxide.

Im already at $1,963.67 for everything including a SAMSUNG 941BW Black 19" 4 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor.

Just my luck with the damn case.


----------



## buffbiff21 (Feb 27, 2007)

this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112040

or this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112116

Or this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112118


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, if you have $2 grand, & intend to blow it ALL on this beastie?



* AND, if you can 'fit it in' to the financial picture? AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU just JUST can??

WELL - Toss a Solid-State Ramdisk card into the mix for that badboy!

Today, currently imo @ least, the best ones are from GigaByte (the IRAM that uses SATA as its bus, & DDR2 as its RAM)!

*ktr found Gigabyte older SSD's for $120 each too, mind you* here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25947







... I use an older one as well by CENATEK, & it makes a diff. on some things I make it hold onto & do, see my signature, or this list for ways to use it & boost overall system performances:


pagefile.sys placement on a first partition on it
& the other partition use it for:


%temp/tmp% operations from the OS + apps

webbrowser caches

logging from apps/OS

%comspec% location
& more...

APK

P.S.=> You do that? You'll TRULY have one of the "most BAD A$$" systems I have ever heard of @ least... & it will be a KILLER performer for most anything/everything... imo @ least! apk


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 27, 2007)

ok final final build!!

I'm ordering it tommrow



EVGA 122-CK-NF68-AR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188009
$249.99
3 Business Day Shipping $7.32

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115003
$314.00
Free 3 Business Day Shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133187
PNY VCG8800XXPB GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card 
549.99
3 Business Day Shipping $6.41

RAM 1x2 GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098
169.99
3 Business Day Shipping $4.99

 SILVERSTONE SST-ST75ZF ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12V 750W SLI Certified Power Supply 90 - 264 V OCP,OVP,SCP,NLO 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817256006
179.99
3 Business Day Shipping $9.43

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
$89.99
Free 3 Business Day Shipping


Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811129017
$124.99
($99.99 after $25.00 Mail-In Rebate)
3 Business Day Shipping $15.99

SAMSUNG 941BW Black 19" 4 ms (GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 500:1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824001088
198.99
($178.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate)
Free 3 Business Day Shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16821103116
SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Model MPF920 Black - OE
7.99
3 Business Day Shipping $4.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106043
 LITE-ON 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 40X CD-ROM IDE DVD Burner included extra White bezel 
$33.99
  free 3 day shipping 

OS
vista 32bit	  119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16832116202
Free 3 Business Day Shipping

Subtotal:  	$1,989.91
Tax:  	$184.07
Shipping:  	 $34.65
 Grand Total:  	$2,208.63



Thank you everyone for your help.

As for the O.S I'm going to take the Vista Plunge.
Might as well get used to it.   
I'm going with the Home Premium.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

My comments -
GR8 RIG DUDE


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 28, 2007)

"Smokin' Machine" as I said above... & it'd be THAT MUCH MORE of one, if you got that mega-cheap (great buy, $120) Solid-State disk to go w/ it, but that's probably just a WEE bit too much over your 2g's you have to go for this new rig!

APK


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish I saw this earlier. I Would have suggested the Antec Nine-Hundred case. I own it and its both beautiful and sleek, cool running (with its 3 120mm fans and the top mounted 200mm fan). And it shows off the components with aplomb. Also, its huge enough for anything you throw at it. Too bad I missed you because I would have told you to go with the PC Power and Cooling Quad 750. PC Power and cooling is the standard in the PSU community and the absolute best. The ram you had that everyone kept saying to change, was fine. You may not have been able to overclock it quite as high, but it was still good. Kick ass rig dude. I hope you come into 1000 bucks more to get anothe 8800 GTX, Vista and maybe Crysis


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

he's getting vista btw, and antec p180b is quite luxurious and coool imo


----------



## Matrix17 (Feb 28, 2007)

I haven't placed my order yet. I have to wait till 2:00 for the money to deposit.

I went over already though. 

Here is everything 

  SAMSUNG 18X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write, LightScribe Technology Black IDE Model SH-S182M/BEBN - OEM
Item #: N82E16827151136
	$33.99



Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Item #: N82E16811129017
	$25.00 Mail-in Rebate
	$124.99


SONY Black 1.44MB 3.5" Internal Floppy Drive Windows 98SE/ ME/ 2000/ XP - OEM
Item #: N82E16821103116
$7.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Item #: N82E16822148140
$89.99

SCEPTRE X20WC-Gamer Black 20.1" 5ms DVI Widescreen Glare HD (HDCP) LCD Monitor - Retail
Item #: N82E16824112003
Return Policy: [LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

	-$15.00 Instant
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate
	$239.99
$224.99



EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail
Item #: N82E16814130072
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy

	$30.00 Mail-in Rebate
	$569.99



OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail
Item #: N82E16817341002
$25.00 Mail-in Rebate
$154.99



G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail
Item #: N82E16820231098
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

-$40.00 Instant
$208.99
$168.99



EVGA 122-CK-NF68-AR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813188009
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
$249.99



Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6600 - Retail
Item #: N82E16819115003
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy
$314.00



Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM
Item #: N82E16832116202
$119.99

Subtotal: 	$2,059.90
 Tax: 	$190.54
Shipping: 	$48.12

Grand Total: 	$2,298.56


----------



## freeboy (Feb 28, 2007)

wow, that is some pricy vid card.. ! Great tools.. I am not too up on teh cpu's and vista? I might wait on theat one too.. you probably also could save a ton on taxes by ordering from somewhere like tiger direct or newegg etc.. my total barbones system shipping including 20lb case, ugh, was only 31$


----------

